# (Principiante) Salida de parlante quemada?



## juditas

Hola!
antes que nada, disculpen pero soy principiante y la verdad es que es probable que lo que pregunte sea un tonteria.

Tengo un minicomponente bastante *palabra muy disonante* pero que nunca me dio problemas, Philco APM-J30.
Resulta que el otro dia noto que el audio no salia por un parlante, entonces chequeo que este bien conectado (tiene el sistema de cables rojo y negro, donde hay que mover unas solapitas de plastico y meter la punta del cable pelado adentro, bastante tipico).
Seguia sin funcionar entonces me dispongo a probar ese parlante en otro equipo de audio y efectivamente, el parlante anda, o sea que lo descarto como problema.
Para asegurarme, pruebo el 2do parlante en la entrada del 1ro y efectivamente, no anda, entonces confirmo que es esa salida del equipo.

Tiene algun arreglo esto? por que puede haber sido? no hubo ningun pico de corriente ni nada ultimamente.

Desde ya muchas gracias y disculpen las molestias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bienvenido al Foro !

Es probable que se haya quemado un integrado de salida de audio.

¿ Sabés soldar y desoldar ?


----------



## DJ DRACO

si se quemó alguna etapa de sonido...medio que fuiste si no sos técnico con años de experiencia.

Por otro lado puede ser, muy raro pero cabe la posibilidad...de que se haya desoldado sólo 1 cablesito de los que van a la bornera, o algo ssí de simple...

lo mejor sería desarmar el equipo tranquilamente, mirar bien, revisar que nadda tenga olorcito o colorcito a quemado y bueno...de ahi seguimos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo juditas, antes de reemplazar componentes, chequea el potenciometro de control de volumen, suele ser del tipo jumbo, poseen pistas de carbon muy delicadas, por lo tanto se estropean muy facilmente.


----------



## juditas

Les agradezco a todos la respuesta y la buena onda.

Tengo poco y nada de experiencia, solde alguna que otra cosa en mi vida pero muy rusticamente.
Me parece que voy a averiguar con un tecnico a ver que me dice, espero que no me parta al medio por que si no no me conviene arreglar un equipo tan economico.

De paso, alguien conoce un tecnico recomendable por Belgrano o zona norte de capital federal? jaja

gracias desde ya nuevamente a todos


----------



## zombiesss

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo juditas, antes de reemplazar componentes, chequea el potenciometro de control de volumen, suele ser del tipo jumbo, poseen pistas de carbon muy delicadas, por lo tanto se estropean muy facilmente.



Yo estoy de acuerdo con esta respuesta y si ademas, tiene balance, tambien lo revisaria.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Los minicomponentes nuevos suelen traer potenciómetros que en realidad son encoders incrementales y va todo por programación...

si es multivueltas es encoder...si sólo da 1 vuelta y hace tope es de carbón.


----------



## contesioso

Una forma de estar seguro de lo que falla es por eliminacion.
Siguiendo la señal se audio desde la entrada, pasando por el preamplificador, control de volumen, filtros,
selectores etc. asta llegar a la etapa de potencia.
                  Si no tienes instrumental puedes hacerlo con unos simples auriculares de alta impedancia,
( Los comunes de telefonos  MP3 etc. ) 
                  Inyecta señal de audio al equipo, conecta la masa del auricular a la masa, y con uno de los
activos del auricular vas recorriendo la señal en ambos canales empezando en los conectores de entrada de señal . Lo escucharas muy bajo pero lo suficiente para determinar donde esta el fallo. Donde se corte estara
el problema.


----------

